
Show HN: Lewis, a new Android Linter - elbrujohalcon
http://inaka.net/blog/2016/02/15/presenting-lewis-our-own-android-lint-extension/
======
dkopi
I love the idea of enforcing coding guidelines as lint rules. It isn't always
possible, but it does make you think very carefully about the rules you're
adding.

